# Introductory Offer on Shampoos



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

For first time users only:

Bark 2 Basics Assortment Pack - six 16-oz Shampoos - $12

Coat Handler Trial Pack - shampoos, conditioner, detangling spray, etc. - $35


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for sharing it with us


----------

